# WRUW January 2018 / ЧВСН январь 2018 г.



## elsoldemayo (Jan 21, 2015)

*WRUW January 2018 / ЧВСН январь 2018 г.*

Starting the new year with an Amphibia. Happy New Year to you all!


----------



## DJW GB (Jan 3, 2013)

*Re: WRUW January 2018 / ЧВСН январь 2018 г.*

Today.... Have a great new year all...










Billy Super Duper


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

*Re: WRUW January 2018 / ЧВСН январь 2018 г.*


----------



## Geoff Adams (Dec 8, 2013)

*Re: WRUW January 2018 / ЧВСН январь 2018 г.*

I'm afraid it's old faithful again for the first day of the year...









Sent from my SM-G531H using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: WRUW January 2018 / ЧВСН январь 2018 г.*

Not today's pics, but this is what I have on the wrist :


----------



## REDSWAN13 (Aug 19, 2012)

*Re: WRUW January 2018 / ЧВСН январь 2018 г.*

Its to cold & wet for anything else today, Happy New Year.


----------



## 103ssv (Jan 11, 2011)

*Re: WRUW January 2018 / ЧВСН январь 2018 г.*

My latest build.








Hand brushed case, Favinov hands, Meranom bezel and crown.


----------



## Proliant (Nov 22, 2017)

*Re: WRUW January 2018 / ЧВСН январь 2018 г.*

First worn watch of the new year .... Festive orange sounded right as I looked over the watchbox.


----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)

*Re: WRUW January 2018 / ЧВСН январь 2018 г.*


----------



## fugit cronos (Aug 16, 2017)

*Re: WRUW January 2018 / ЧВСН январь 2018 г.*

Feliz año nuevo


----------



## schnurrp (May 4, 2011)

*Re: WRUW January 2018 / ЧВСН январь 2018 г.*

Happy New Year!


----------



## Luis965 (Aug 10, 2012)

*Re: WRUW January 2018 / ЧВСН январь 2018 г.*

Alarm watch today. Happy New Year!


----------



## sq100 (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: WRUW January 2018 / ЧВСН январь 2018 г.*

Vostok to start this year off


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

*Re: WRUW January 2018 / ЧВСН январь 2018 г.*

I just realised that I forgot to post my New Year's Day watches.

First I strapped on the Vostok 5/6 for a trip to the beach










When I got home I switched to the Luch single Hand










Later I swapped it for a Vostok Antimagnetic before I started cooking the dinner










And finally in the evening I set my Poljot Signal to wake me in the morning


----------



## cptwalker (Apr 19, 2017)

*Re: WRUW January 2018 / ЧВСН январь 2018 г.*

Happy New Year from California 









Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## DJW GB (Jan 3, 2013)

*Re: WRUW January 2018 / ЧВСН январь 2018 г.*

Today....










Billy Super Duper


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: WRUW January 2018 / ЧВСН январь 2018 г.*


----------



## amstel78 (Dec 17, 2017)

*Re: WRUW January 2018 / ЧВСН январь 2018 г.*

Nothing fancy. Just an old Kommandirskie.









Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## thewatchadude (Jun 19, 2017)

*Re: WRUW January 2018 / ЧВСН январь 2018 г.*


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

*Re: WRUW January 2018 / ЧВСН январь 2018 г.*

Been wearing this since the new year:







Happy 2018, hope it's a good one!


----------



## dutchassasin (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: WRUW January 2018 / ЧВСН январь 2018 г.*

Not yet finished but heading in the right direction


----------



## fallenmig (Jul 20, 2016)

*Re: WRUW January 2018 / ЧВСН январь 2018 г.*

My lovely OKEAH


----------



## elsoldemayo (Jan 21, 2015)

*Re: WRUW January 2018 / ЧВСН январь 2018 г.*



dutchassasin said:


> Not yet finished but heading in the right direction


And dutchassasin wins 2018!! Lets wrap it up and see you all in 2019.


----------



## Pentona (Nov 17, 2013)

*Re: WRUW January 2018 / ЧВСН январь 2018 г.*


----------



## Proliant (Nov 22, 2017)

*Re: WRUW January 2018 / ЧВСН январь 2018 г.*

Still feels like an orange day, so here is another one.


----------



## amstel78 (Dec 17, 2017)

*Re: WRUW January 2018 / ЧВСН январь 2018 г.*

Left my house in PA and arrived at my apartment in Manhattan to find my very first Амфибия waiting for me in the mailbox. So, I've retired my Командирские for the day and am now wearing this beauty.









Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

*Re: WRUW January 2018 / ЧВСН январь 2018 г.*


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)

*Re: WRUW January 2018 / ЧВСН январь 2018 г.*


----------



## shahrincamille (Nov 9, 2017)

*Re: WRUW January 2018 / ЧВСН январь 2018 г.*

These 2 watches came in today all the way from Omsk.

What's even more impressive is that these were sent out only the 16th December 2017, and by the 24th December it had already reached Malaysia. Pos Malaysia only delivered it to me today (3rd January 2018), but I suppose the Christmas and New Year holidays did put a bit of a damper on delivery. Russian Post seems to have improved quite a bit, compared to the horror stories I had read about in the past, and so far all deliveries from Russia to me here in Malaysia took at most 4 weeks. They must've used long-range speedboats to deliver the stuff these days 

Can't say the same about Ukraine Post though - I had a few packages sent out from Kyiv, with the earliest one on the 15th November 2017, and there's still no trace of any of them having landed here in Malaysia. Another previous Ukrainian purchase back in late October took exactly a month to reach me, and with the year end holidays and celebrations I honestly am not sure when I'll see my purchases, if at all o|

OK here's the duo:









A Poljot ultra slim model 283113, with the 1mChz 2209 movement inside









The other one is a Cornavin with a green-white striped dial and jumping sea monster near the 9 o'clock position. The seller described it as "condition like a NOS", and I fully concur with that description - no signs of wear to the gold plating on the case and crown, no scratches whatsoever on the crystal, even the lugs and spring bar are perfect. It has a Raketa 2609.HA beating inside, but the one issue I have here is whether the movement inside is original or replaced; the dial stated that the movement contained 17 jewels, but the bridge on the movement vehemently disagreed and insisted that it has 18 instead:-d









(picture taken from the seller's post)

So is this a frankenwatch or what? Time-keeping is spot on so far, and I don't think I'd complain since I only paid US$ 15.50 for it;-)

Shahrinb-)


----------



## elsoldemayo (Jan 21, 2015)

*Re: WRUW January 2018 / ЧВСН январь 2018 г.*

Poljot Amphibia today.


----------



## mariomart (Sep 5, 2014)

*Re: WRUW January 2018 / ЧВСН январь 2018 г.*

Wearing this on my 50th Birthday


----------



## thewatchadude (Jun 19, 2017)

*Re: WRUW January 2018 / ЧВСН январь 2018 г.*

So happy birthday!
I passed on one like this on ebay a few months ago and I'm still regretting it


----------



## Ron521 (Feb 20, 2014)

*Re: WRUW January 2018 / ЧВСН январь 2018 г.*

As of Jan 3, this is the only watch I've worn ALL YEAR! 710007 from Zenitar with Meranom bezel and crown, and strap from Amazon.


----------



## Luis965 (Aug 10, 2012)

*Re: WRUW January 2018 / ЧВСН январь 2018 г.*



mariomart said:


> Wearing this on my 50th Birthday
> 
> View attachment 12776239
> 
> ...


Happy Birthday. Wellcome to the fifties brigade.


----------



## Luis965 (Aug 10, 2012)

*Re: WRUW January 2018 / ЧВСН январь 2018 г.*

Today and next days - BBB - Black, Blue and Brown to match with the outfit of the day:


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: WRUW January 2018 / ЧВСН январь 2018 г.*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: WRUW January 2018 / ЧВСН январь 2018 г.*



mariomart said:


> Wearing this on my 50th Birthday
> 
> View attachment 12776239
> 
> ...


 cool |> |> |>

And happy birthday, mariomart


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

*Re: WRUW January 2018 / ЧВСН январь 2018 г.*

Back to the Anna Karenina














I've been trying to read the book this watch gets its name from, but I've decided I want to finish War and Peace first.


----------



## tokareva (Feb 18, 2016)

*Re: WRUW January 2018 / ЧВСН январь 2018 г.*



mariomart said:


> Wearing this on my 50th Birthday
> 
> View attachment 12776239
> 
> ...


Looks great,happy birthday Mario!


----------



## DJW GB (Jan 3, 2013)

*Re: WRUW January 2018 / ЧВСН январь 2018 г.*

Today... Happy birthday Mario (only 50)










Billy Super Duper


----------



## REDSWAN13 (Aug 19, 2012)

*Re: WRUW January 2018 / ЧВСН январь 2018 г.*

Happy birthday Mario, today a black dialled 50th anniversary Gagarin Sturmanskie.


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

*Re: WRUW January 2018 / ЧВСН январь 2018 г.*

23 jewel beauty.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: WRUW January 2018 / ЧВСН январь 2018 г.*


----------



## mroatman (Nov 21, 2014)

*Re: WRUW January 2018 / ЧВСН январь 2018 г.*

Happy Birthday to Mario! And a very merry unbirthday to everyone else.



shahrincamille said:


> one issue I have here is whether the movement inside is original or replaced; the dial stated that the movement contained 17 jewels, but the bridge on the movement vehemently disagreed and insisted that it has 18 instead


That is extremely strange. The 2609.HA movement is often found with 17 _or_ 19 jewels -- but I've never seen an 18-jewel model. The dial is also highly unusual and very interesting/attractive. Everything looks absolutely authentic. I don't know what to think.



Cvp33 said:


> 23 jewel beauty.


You mean 21? :think:

https://plus.google.com/photos/1130...5205885959200160098&oid=113098239036073221216
https://mroatman.wixsite.com/watches-of-the-ussr/raketa?lightbox=dataItem-irogi0of

It is a beauty though!


----------



## DJW GB (Jan 3, 2013)

*Re: WRUW January 2018 / ЧВСН январь 2018 г.*

Today...










Billy Super Duper


----------



## Proliant (Nov 22, 2017)

*Re: WRUW January 2018 / ЧВСН январь 2018 г.*



Reno said:


>


I LOVE the Komandierskie 86 case watches ..... It felt like I was the only one that had one. Why did they stop making them?


----------



## Proliant (Nov 22, 2017)

*Re: WRUW January 2018 / ЧВСН январь 2018 г.*

Today's wear?

Its a franken of some sort ..... replacement dial, maybe original movement (it is indeed a vostok .... but since I dont know the model or anything else about it, originality is dubious), replacement leather NATO ..... Strangely enough its one of my most accurate watches and I believe I paid $14 on flea-bay? You never know what you might stumble across. Perfect for a day of messing around actually working outside.


----------



## sq100 (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: WRUW January 2018 / ЧВСН январь 2018 г.*

Titan Strela


----------



## shahrincamille (Nov 9, 2017)

*Re: WRUW January 2018 / ЧВСН январь 2018 г.*



mroatman said:


> That is extremely strange. The 2609.HA movement is often found with 17 _or_ 19 jewels -- but I've never seen an 18-jewel model. The dial is also highly unusual and very interesting/attractive. Everything looks absolutely authentic. I don't know what to think.


I too find it strange that this Raketa 2609.HA movement has 18 jewels, as from my digging around it should be either 17 or 19 instead:-s
bidfun-db Archive: Watch Movements: Raketa 2609.HA
Since Cornavin also sources some of their models from Raketa, I believe the model 4321646 is the closest match to my Cornavin;-)
















Similar hands, same case, same crown, with the same railtrack on the outer perimeter of the dial, same font for the Arabic numerals, except that the Cornavin has no "inner circle" on the dial, and instead has that tubby sea monster near the 9 o'clock position:-d

Shahrin b-)


----------



## shahrincamille (Nov 9, 2017)

*Re: WRUW January 2018 / ЧВСН январь 2018 г.*

Happy belated birthday mariomart.

I'll be joining the 5-series club too this coming March:-d

Shahrinb-)


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: WRUW January 2018 / ЧВСН январь 2018 г.*



Proliant said:


> I LOVE the Komandierskie 86 case watches ..... It felt like I was the only one that had one. Why did they stop making them?


I remember your thread ;-)

https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/vostok-komandierskie-86-case-opinions-4594009.html

I haven't seen many of those either&#8230;

I think it would be even better with a slightly bigger case and a 22mm lug width :think:


----------



## Proliant (Nov 22, 2017)

*Re: WRUW January 2018 / ЧВСН январь 2018 г.*



Reno said:


> I remember your thread ;-)
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/vostok-komandierskie-86-case-opinions-4594009.html
> 
> ...


I rather like the size and the 20mm lugs .... the flat glass is really nice .... It quickly became a favorite. Glad to know I'm not the only one!


----------



## larand (May 15, 2017)

*Re: WRUW January 2018 / ЧВСН январь 2018 г.*



mariomart said:


> Wearing this on my 50th Birthday
> 
> View attachment 12776239
> 
> ...


We share a birthday, it seems (52 for me). Happy birthday!


----------



## mroatman (Nov 21, 2014)

*Re: WRUW January 2018 / ЧВСН январь 2018 г.*



Proliant said:


> Today's wear?
> 
> Its a franken of some sort ..... replacement dial, maybe original movement (it is indeed a vostok .... but since I dont know the model or anything else about it, originality is dubious), replacement leather NATO ..... Strangely enough its one of my most accurate watches and I believe I paid $14 on flea-bay? You never know what you might stumble across. Perfect for a day of messing around actually working outside.


I don't know how to break it to you, but your watch is completely original. Model 891920 from the 1983 catalog:

https://plus.google.com/photos/1130...5893356369688153362&oid=113098239036073221216


----------



## mroatman (Nov 21, 2014)

*Re: WRUW January 2018 / ЧВСН январь 2018 г.*



mroatman said:


> Happy Birthday to Mario! And a very merry unbirthday to everyone else.





larand said:


> We share a birthday, it seems (52 for me). Happy birthday!


I rescind my prior unbirthday wish to you, then


----------



## 103ssv (Jan 11, 2011)

*Re: WRUW January 2018 / ЧВСН январь 2018 г.*

Just in the mail.









I could not resist the modding fever 
Meranom blued hands and pepsi bezel.


----------



## Proliant (Nov 22, 2017)

*Re: WRUW January 2018 / ЧВСН январь 2018 г.*



mroatman said:


> I don't know how to break it to you, but your watch is completely original. Model 891920 from the 1983 catalog:
> 
> https://plus.google.com/photos/1130...5893356369688153362&oid=113098239036073221216
> 
> View attachment 12779949


Well I'll be ......

Where do you guys get these catalogs? If thats true than I suppose you're right and it may be original. I am rather a newbie and because it looked SO GOOD (condition wise) that I couldn't conceive of it having not been made from pieces and parts. Plus the dial was so austere that I wouldn't have thought it was a real production item. I just thought it looked pretty good and I was happy with the price. Thanks for making my day!

I'm going to have to break out a lupe and look closer at that dial ..... maybe I should put it in my pocket until I get home instead of not caring or noticing what I'm banging it into. Now that I have a model number its time to do some heavy research.



Mine says "Wostok" instead of "Vostok" or "Boctok" (which I believe they did on exports fairly regularly) then at the very bottom it says "MADE IN USSR" and "17 JEWELS" (in english) and oddly no minute markers at all .... but it doesent look like a printed paper dial either ..... I assume then that it was an export model. There is really no decoration in the case back other than the number 979094.

Maybe I will start a new thread to see what else anyone may know about this piece.


----------



## mroatman (Nov 21, 2014)

*Re: WRUW January 2018 / ЧВСН январь 2018 г.*



Proliant said:


> Where do you guys get these catalogs?


Here's my go-to source, organized by date: Cataloghi Orologi Sovietici Russi Soviet Russian Watches Catalog Sowjetische Russische Uhren Katalog - cccp-forum.it



Proliant said:


> Mine says "Wostok" instead of "Vostok" or "Boctok" (which I believe they did on exports fairly regularly) then at the very bottom it says "MADE IN USSR" and "17 JEWELS" (in english) and oddly no minute markers at all ......... I assume then that it was an export model.


No production watch from the USSR was ever branded "Vostok", to my knowledge. "Восток" was the domestic brand produced for Russia, and "Wostok" was the export brand for all other countries.

Many Soviet watches were produced without minute marks; this is not a sign of a fake.



Proliant said:


> but it doesent look like a printed paper dial either


It's not. It's legitimate.


----------



## junkman (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: WRUW January 2018 / ЧВСН январь 2018 г.*

Although with a little delay, Happy year for all. I arrived a few hours ago from a Christmas holiday and I found the pleasant surprise of arrival of some watches I bought more than a month ago. I show you the first, the rest for tomorrow that is also my birthday and I am also in the club of 50 (53)


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

*Re: WRUW January 2018 / ЧВСН январь 2018 г.*

Wrong thread.


----------



## mariomart (Sep 5, 2014)

*Re: WRUW January 2018 / ЧВСН январь 2018 г.*

Thank you for the many birthday wishes I received  and also a big shoutout to all those glorious 50+ year old members on f10 

Today's wearer, Vostok Komandirskie K35 (350753) with a Kvarnsjo Dark Navy band https://www.cheapestnatostraps.com/collections/vintage-watchbands/products/kvarnsjo-dark-navy


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)

*Re: WRUW January 2018 / ЧВСН январь 2018 г.*


----------



## elsoldemayo (Jan 21, 2015)

*Re: WRUW January 2018 / ЧВСН январь 2018 г.*

Kirovskie Crab


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: WRUW January 2018 / ЧВСН январь 2018 г.*


----------



## Dave_Hedgehog (Feb 3, 2016)

*Re: WRUW January 2018 / ЧВСН январь 2018 г.*

Back from Russia and finally able to resize my new Raketa. Probably be wearing this one for a while.


----------



## Proliant (Nov 22, 2017)

*Re: WRUW January 2018 / ЧВСН январь 2018 г.*

Plain old completely stock Amphibia 670921. This is one of the few Vostoks were I didn't feel the need to replace the band/strap/bracelet (or anything else). Plus the stainless crown and bezel (instead of the old stamped crown and brass chromed bezel) are a huge stock upgrade in my book. Great job to Vostok on these ....


----------



## DJW GB (Jan 3, 2013)

*Re: WRUW January 2018 / ЧВСН январь 2018 г.*

Today a very accurate but scruffy example....


----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)

*Re: WRUW January 2018 / ЧВСН январь 2018 г.*


----------



## Proliant (Nov 22, 2017)

*Re: WRUW January 2018 / ЧВСН январь 2018 г.*



fargelios said:


> View attachment 12782939
> 
> 
> View attachment 12782941
> ...


Love that Slava on a bund strap ..... Looks great!


----------



## junkman (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: WRUW January 2018 / ЧВСН январь 2018 г.*


----------



## good2go (Oct 9, 2017)

*Re: WRUW January 2018 / ЧВСН январь 2018 г.*

Hey guys, I bought this watch new about 10+ years ago for about $20 because I thought it was an inexpensive/cool looking Russian timepiece. Only wore it a few times. I didn't realize it's an Amphibian until a few minutes ago. I don't read Russian. Can anyone tell me what it says it what model is this? On the. Back just engraved, Made in Russi and Amphibian. Thanks in advance. 








My one cool Russian watch!


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

*Re: WRUW January 2018 / ЧВСН январь 2018 г.*

Amphibian for a rainy day









Sent from my XT1030 using Tapatalk


----------



## d_rocketeer (Jan 18, 2016)

*Re: WRUW January 2018 / ЧВСН январь 2018 г.*



Proliant said:


> Plain old completely stock Amphibia 670921. This is one of the few Vostoks were I didn't feel the need to replace the band/strap/bracelet (or anything else). Plus the stainless crown and bezel (instead of the old stamped crown and brass chromed bezel) are a huge stock upgrade in my book. Great job to Vostok on these ....
> 
> View attachment 12782105


I'd also purchased one of these from Meranom as I thought it was a new 'homage' to the old 'crosshairs' or 'sniper' Amphibian. I somehow felt that the white bezel pip and second hand, along with the silvery raised markers gave it a jaded look. In the end it became the basis for a bit of modding, replacing the bezel with a black one from Meranom, and a 647 dial. I've a pic of it put up a few days ago on the whatcha wearing thread.


----------



## d_rocketeer (Jan 18, 2016)

*Re: WRUW January 2018 / ЧВСН январь 2018 г.*



good2go said:


> Hey guys, I bought this watch new about 10+ years ago for about $20 because I thought it was an inexpensive/cool looking Russian timepiece. Only wore it a few times. I didn't realize it's an Amphibian until a few minutes ago. I don't read Russian. Can anyone tell me what it says it what model is this? On the. Back just engraved, Made in Russi and Amphibian. Thanks in advance.
> View attachment 12783269


It's a post CCCP era, 420 cased Amphibian. On the dial is the emblem and initials of the KGB in Cyrillic. This was one of 3 designs I've seen, the others being in green and a black but with the KGB emblem offset to one side. It's a nice watch by the way. Enjoy it!


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

*Re: WRUW January 2018 / ЧВСН январь 2018 г.*


----------



## good2go (Oct 9, 2017)

*Re: WRUW January 2018 / ЧВСН январь 2018 г.*



d_rocketeer said:


> It's a post CCCP era, 420 cased Amphibian. On the dial is the emblem and initials of the KGB in Cyrillic. This was one of 3 designs I've seen, the others being in green and a black but with the KGB emblem offset to one side. It's a nice watch by the way. Enjoy it!


Awesome, Rocketeer! That is some cool piece of info, much appreciated. Who knew KGB has their own or authorized their logo/name on a timepiece! Thanks again, sir.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: WRUW January 2018 / ЧВСН январь 2018 г.*

Not today's pics, but exact same combo :


----------



## Danilao (Oct 18, 2014)

*Re: WRUW January 2018 / ЧВСН январь 2018 г.*

We all live in a yellow submarine...


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)

*Re: WRUW January 2018 / ЧВСН январь 2018 г.*


----------



## Proliant (Nov 22, 2017)

*Re: WRUW January 2018 / ЧВСН январь 2018 г.*

Vostok 710059 on a new mesh bracelet .... good solid reliable tool .... and frankly I think it looks pretty good. Considering putting on a Seiko bezel, but its a low priority.


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

*Re: WRUW January 2018 / ЧВСН январь 2018 г.*


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)

*Re: WRUW January 2018 / ЧВСН январь 2018 г.*


----------



## elsoldemayo (Jan 21, 2015)

*Re: WRUW January 2018 / ЧВСН январь 2018 г.*

Green Neptune


----------



## NuttySlack (Dec 20, 2016)

*Re: WRUW January 2018 / ЧВСН январь 2018 г.*

I have received 4 watches since Christmas and the only one without issues is this. One I am returning, the other two I sent to Dafydd Ellis. A bad spell, but at least this is a bit of a grail so I'm happy










Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## weodmonath (Aug 4, 2012)

*Re: WRUW January 2018 / ЧВСН январь 2018 г.*


----------



## DJW GB (Jan 3, 2013)

*Re: WRUW January 2018 / ЧВСН январь 2018 г.*

Today...










Billy Super Duper


----------



## REDSWAN13 (Aug 19, 2012)

*Re: WRUW January 2018 / ЧВСН январь 2018 г.*

Slava Sunday for me.


----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)

*Re: WRUW January 2018 / ЧВСН январь 2018 г.*

Today is Orthodox Christmas. Vintage Raketa in honor of the holiday.


----------



## sq100 (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: WRUW January 2018 / ЧВСН январь 2018 г.*



good2go said:


> Hey guys, I bought this watch new about 10+ years ago for about $20 because I thought it was an inexpensive/cool looking Russian timepiece. Only wore it a few times. I didn't realize it's an Amphibian until a few minutes ago. I don't read Russian. Can anyone tell me what it says it what model is this? On the. Back just engraved, Made in Russi and Amphibian. Thanks in advance.
> 
> My one cool Russian watch!


To complete the info from d-rocketeer. The bottom of the dial reads made in russia. Here are 2 older pics of mine, one still green, the other discolored.


----------



## SinanjuStein (May 26, 2015)

*Re: WRUW January 2018 / ЧВСН январь 2018 г.*

Been a while since i've had a watch from the era, and i have to admit i'm quite a fan of not feeling like you have anything on your wrist.

Strap is the only 16mm i had from some old roached out watch that disappeared long ago.


----------



## Sansoni7 (May 25, 2017)

*Re: WRUW January 2018 / ЧВСН январь 2018 г.*


----------



## DJW GB (Jan 3, 2013)

*Re: WRUW January 2018 / ЧВСН январь 2018 г.*

Today...










Billy Super Duper


----------



## thewatchadude (Jun 19, 2017)

*Re: WRUW January 2018 / ЧВСН январь 2018 г.*

With the (unfortunately) quite common hands misalignment.


----------



## Proliant (Nov 22, 2017)

*Re: WRUW January 2018 / ЧВСН январь 2018 г.*

Well .... lookie here what just got dropped off at my door.

A green face and bezel Neptune 960 SE  ..... so far I am impressed. The bracelet is actually pretty nice and I don't see changing it even though I also got the factory leather ones as well for this model because of the weird lugs (just in case). The face is lovely .... I like the texture. Hands look good. The bezel is firm but smooth and very well appointed. Overall quality seems to be the best I have gotten so far in an SE. I had put off on the 960's because of the lugs, but decided to throw the dice on the green one because I kept coming back and staring at it.


----------



## scouser (Dec 8, 2016)

*Re: WRUW January 2018 / ЧВСН январь 2018 г.*



mariomart said:


> Wearing this on my 50th Birthday
> 
> View attachment 12776239
> 
> ...


A belated happy birthday Mario.......


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)

*Re: WRUW January 2018 / ЧВСН январь 2018 г.*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: WRUW January 2018 / ЧВСН январь 2018 г.*

*K-86* for me (not today's pics)&#8230;


----------



## elsoldemayo (Jan 21, 2015)

*Re: WRUW January 2018 / ЧВСН январь 2018 г.*

70's Vostok today.


----------



## DJW GB (Jan 3, 2013)

*Re: WRUW January 2018 / ЧВСН январь 2018 г.*

Today...










Billy Super Duper


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: WRUW January 2018 / ЧВСН январь 2018 г.*


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

*Re: WRUW January 2018 / ЧВСН январь 2018 г.*


----------



## Proliant (Nov 22, 2017)

*Re: WRUW January 2018 / ЧВСН январь 2018 г.*

It seems like the mail is catching up from the holidays .... I had two more watches come in today. Both got replacement bands immediately (of course), but I would say that the one on the 110 (almost actually wearable) was far better than the one on the 160 (cheese grater that bends ... sort of). The cheap rubber strap and the black NATO are far better either way. I had been debating whether to get the 160 or the 060 .... since I don't really like 18mm lugs I went with the 160. I don't think I am disappointed with either one, but the 160 seems to appeal to me a bit more right off the top.

Time will tell.

160
















110


----------



## Penguin98 (Jun 20, 2012)

*Re: WRUW January 2018 / ЧВСН январь 2018 г.*

I love that dial. Nice.


----------



## Penguin98 (Jun 20, 2012)

*Re: WRUW January 2018 / ЧВСН январь 2018 г.*

Really nice patina on this one. Pobedas are a bit of my thing


----------



## DJW GB (Jan 3, 2013)

*Re: WRUW January 2018 / ЧВСН январь 2018 г.*

Today....










Billy Super Duper


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: WRUW January 2018 / ЧВСН январь 2018 г.*


----------



## Dave_Hedgehog (Feb 3, 2016)

*Re: WRUW January 2018 / ЧВСН январь 2018 г.*

Still wearing the Avtomat


----------



## jose-CostaRica (Apr 18, 2011)

*Re: WRUW January 2018 / ЧВСН январь 2018 г.*

I finally gave my SCUBA a break... Because just got my new REEF in! (aka The Russian SuperOcean).

Man what a nice watch this is!

The bezel action (at least on mine) is flawless and is 120 clicks!










Enviado desde Costa Rica


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

*Re: WRUW January 2018 / ЧВСН январь 2018 г.*

Poljot 3105 St. George


----------



## Proliant (Nov 22, 2017)

*Re: WRUW January 2018 / ЧВСН январь 2018 г.*

Super cool ..... I've never had a square or rectangular watch .... but this makes me want one.



Reno said:


>


----------



## Proliant (Nov 22, 2017)

*Re: WRUW January 2018 / ЧВСН январь 2018 г.*

Came in yesterday and got a rubber strap replacement immediately ..... not bad.


----------



## Disguise (Sep 20, 2017)

*Re: WRUW January 2018 / ЧВСН январь 2018 г.*

Base watch arrived in the mail yesterday, quickly slapped on the new bracelet, caseback, bezel and insert. This is rapidly becoming a favorite









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: WRUW January 2018 / ЧВСН январь 2018 г.*



Proliant said:


> Super cool ..... I've never had a square or rectangular watch .... but this makes me want one.


Thanks mate 

It's a BURAN 'Signal' (if you look for the name) : https://tinyurl.com/ycvvsosd

(but they seem to be super expensive now  (I got mine *under 130 €* in 2013)


----------



## Danilao (Oct 18, 2014)

*Re: WRUW January 2018 / ЧВСН январь 2018 г.*

Vostok plastic case


----------



## son2silver (Jan 22, 2011)

*Re: WRUW January 2018 / ЧВСН январь 2018 г.*

handwind Amphibia


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: WRUW January 2018 / ЧВСН январь 2018 г.*



Danilao said:


> Vostok plastic case
> 
> View attachment 12796315


 cool


----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)

*Re: WRUW January 2018 / ЧВСН январь 2018 г.*

Molnija


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)

*Re: WRUW January 2018 / ЧВСН январь 2018 г.*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: WRUW January 2018 / ЧВСН январь 2018 г.*



fargelios said:


> Molnija
> View attachment 12796531
> 
> 
> ...


O_O absolutely gorgeous, fargelios :-!


----------



## DJW GB (Jan 3, 2013)

*Re: WRUW January 2018 / ЧВСН январь 2018 г.*

Today...










Billy Super Duper


----------



## elsoldemayo (Jan 21, 2015)

*Re: WRUW January 2018 / ЧВСН январь 2018 г.*

Silver 3133


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

*Re: WRUW January 2018 / ЧВСН январь 2018 г.*

Big Zero for Thursday


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: WRUW January 2018 / ЧВСН январь 2018 г.*


----------



## do_checkdate (Sep 8, 2016)

*Re: WRUW January 2018 / ЧВСН январь 2018 г.*

Purchased very cheaply last year with box, papers, Slava bracelet and sadly a leaking soviet battery cell. Finally got a replacement movement and worked up the guts to install it, couldn't be happier. Exactly my kind of tacky! Sadly the original bracelet won't fit my tiny wrist so I threw on a random soviet one I got a while ago.


----------



## Proliant (Nov 22, 2017)

*Re: WRUW January 2018 / ЧВСН январь 2018 г.*

I had set aside the box when it came in over the holidays and promptly forgot about this until I was looking for my spare glasses in my dresser junk drawer this morning. They may be cheap, but I dont think that stops Komandierskie's from being classy ;-)

























First time wearing it.


----------



## junkman (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: WRUW January 2018 / ЧВСН январь 2018 г.*


----------



## Neruda (Nov 11, 2014)

*Re: WRUW January 2018 / ЧВСН январь 2018 г.*

Junkman - that's a very good looking lump of Sage Derby!

https://www.cheesemonthclub.com/sage-derby.htm


----------



## DJW GB (Jan 3, 2013)

*Re: WRUW January 2018 / ЧВСН январь 2018 г.*

Today....










Billy Super Duper


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: WRUW January 2018 / ЧВСН январь 2018 г.*

Not today's pics, but that's what I have on the wrist :


----------



## shahrincamille (Nov 9, 2017)

*Re: WRUW January 2018 / ЧВСН январь 2018 г.*









Shahrinb-)


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

*Re: WRUW January 2018 / ЧВСН январь 2018 г.*


----------



## jose-CostaRica (Apr 18, 2011)

*Re: WRUW January 2018 / ЧВСН январь 2018 г.*

AMFIBIA REEF









Enviado desde Costa Rica


----------



## REDSWAN13 (Aug 19, 2012)

*Re: WRUW January 2018 / ЧВСН январь 2018 г.*


----------



## constantin-o-politan (Dec 25, 2008)

*Re: WRUW January 2018 / ЧВСН январь 2018 г.*










Amphibian today.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## amstel78 (Dec 17, 2017)

*Re: WRUW January 2018 / ЧВСН январь 2018 г.*

Got my new Komandirskie with 2432 movement from Meranom although slightly disappointed. Watch as advertised was supposed to come with a green NATO strap. Instead they sent me one with a black strap. I've emailed them about it. Hope they can send me the right strap or at least refund me a little.

Otherwise the watch seems nice. A tad larger than the 420 case I'm used to wearing on my other Komandirskie or Amphibia.

Anyone know what case number this is and what size straps it uses? I'm thinking 20 or 22mm.

And if I understand, this is good to 100m water resistance?









Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## Neruda (Nov 11, 2014)

*Re: WRUW January 2018 / ЧВСН январь 2018 г.*

Amstel78 - the case is an Amphibian 100, although the finish is matt not polished steel. Official water resistance is 100m, - I think the crystal is a little thinner than the regular Amphibian and it doesn't have the ring beneath the crystal present on the Amphibian, both factors accounting for 100m versus the Amphibian's 200m resistance. Strap size is 22mm.


----------



## Jmanwit (Oct 3, 2012)

elsoldemayo said:


> Starting the new year with an Amphibia. Happy New Year to you all!
> 
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=12771287&stc=1&d=1514808457"]
> 
> ...


I would love to have an Amphibia. I've got one built up in my head, but I don't trust myself with the work! Don't have the right tools and such. Wish I could pay someone to assemble my Amphibia with my selected parts! There's got to be a market for that somewhere!


----------



## Neruda (Nov 11, 2014)

*Re: WRUW January 2018 / ЧВСН январь 2018 г.*

Jmanwit - Depends on what you're looking for. If it's standard parts and they're available, Meranom.com will fit them for a very modest charge. Favinov on Ebay I believe does custom work.


----------



## amstel78 (Dec 17, 2017)

*Re: WRUW January 2018 / ЧВСН январь 2018 г.*



Neruda said:


> Amstel78 - the case is an Amphibian 100, although the finish is matt not polished steel. Official water resistance is 100m, - I think the crystal is a little thinner than the regular Amphibian and it doesn't have the ring beneath the crystal present on the Amphibian, both factors accounting for 100m versus the Amphibian's 200m resistance. Strap size is 22mm.


Thanks for the info. Is the crystal replaceable along with adding the gasket under the crystal to improve water resistance? Does the crown have to be replaced as well, or does it use the same gasket found in Amphiba 100 style cases?


----------



## DJW GB (Jan 3, 2013)

*Re: WRUW January 2018 / ЧВСН январь 2018 г.*

Today... Baltic Bank Raketa...










Billy Super Duper


----------



## Cleef (Mar 23, 2016)

*Re: WRUW January 2018 / ЧВСН январь 2018 г.*

1967


----------



## 103ssv (Jan 11, 2011)

*Re: WRUW January 2018 / ЧВСН январь 2018 г.*

Black cased Amphibia.


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)

*Re: WRUW January 2018 / ЧВСН январь 2018 г.*


----------



## stylish.accountant (Aug 2, 2014)

*Re: WRUW January 2018 / ЧВСН январь 2018 г.*

This for today..









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: WRUW January 2018 / ЧВСН январь 2018 г.*


----------



## REDSWAN13 (Aug 19, 2012)

*Re: WRUW January 2018 / ЧВСН январь 2018 г.*

This today a bit of a franken i think, polished 119 case, replaced hands & dial, i really like it though.


----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)

*Re: WRUW January 2018 / ЧВСН январь 2018 г.*

Soviet Poljot


----------



## aka Tucker (Sep 1, 2015)

*Re: WRUW January 2018 / ЧВСН январь 2018 г.*


----------



## Dave_Hedgehog (Feb 3, 2016)

*Re: WRUW January 2018 / ЧВСН январь 2018 г.*

STILL wearing the Avtomat. First time in a while I've worn the same watch for over a week.


----------



## Proliant (Nov 22, 2017)

*Re: WRUW January 2018 / ЧВСН январь 2018 г.*

Got a new Vostok Amphibia SE 710557S in the mail today. Hence the change of wrist wear.


----------



## sq100 (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: WRUW January 2018 / ЧВСН январь 2018 г.*


----------



## DJW GB (Jan 3, 2013)

*Re: WRUW January 2018 / ЧВСН январь 2018 г.*

Today...










Billy Super Duper


----------



## elsoldemayo (Jan 21, 2015)

*Re: WRUW January 2018 / ЧВСН январь 2018 г.*

Sputnik yesterday and today!


----------



## Bostok (May 18, 2017)

*Re: WRUW January 2018 / ЧВСН январь 2018 г.*



elsoldemayo said:


> Sputnik yesterday and today!


Beautiful watch and the strap makes it ''shine'' even more |>


----------



## NuttySlack (Dec 20, 2016)

*Re: WRUW January 2018 / ЧВСН январь 2018 г.*

Zvezda for Sunday. Replacement case courtesy of Schnurrp! Many thanks, Paul.









Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## joecool (Nov 11, 2012)

*Re: WRUW January 2018 / ЧВСН январь 2018 г.*

Yesterday...German stein







Today....Russian beer! 







And now...going back to the Vikings....who's origins lie in the distant past with guess who?....the Russian motherland







Now in honour of one of our most esteemed comrades
An Estonian brew!


----------



## REDSWAN13 (Aug 19, 2012)

*Re: WRUW January 2018 / ЧВСН январь 2018 г.*


----------



## Proliant (Nov 22, 2017)

*Re: WRUW January 2018 / ЧВСН январь 2018 г.*

Its a laid back kind of Sunday ...... good for a laid back kind of watch ..... Luch single hand. (BTW - They were a hit as Xmas presents to my dad, son, brother, father-in-law and brother-in-law)


----------



## Jim44 (Jul 1, 2017)

*WRUW January 2018 / ЧВСН январь 2018 г.*

One of those days to do nothing productive whatsoever. So, relaxing by the fire with my Gulfman.










EDIT: Sorry! Didn't notice which forum this is ...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mariomart (Sep 5, 2014)

*Re: WRUW January 2018 / ЧВСН январь 2018 г.*

Chistopolskie K-43 dated 4-47


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)

*Re: WRUW January 2018 / ЧВСН январь 2018 г.*


----------



## elsoldemayo (Jan 21, 2015)

*Re: WRUW January 2018 / ЧВСН январь 2018 г.*

Black Amphibia.


----------



## DJW GB (Jan 3, 2013)

*Re: WRUW January 2018 / ЧВСН январь 2018 г.*

Today..










Billy Super Duper


----------



## jamesnorrisuk (Jan 11, 2013)

*Re: WRUW January 2018 / ЧВСН январь 2018 г.*

Senor Blurrycam special, but I promise the plaque on the wall says 'Vladimir Lenin lived here, 1908'. This was Lenin and Trotsky's haunt in London, on my street! The Pob's 1st and last outing before I send to Mr Ellis in Wales.

Interestingly from this angle a lot of the dial looks darker, and it looks maybe like someone has tried to clean a portion of the dial?


----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)

*Re: WRUW January 2018 / ЧВСН январь 2018 г.*

Slava today


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: WRUW January 2018 / ЧВСН январь 2018 г.*

This beauty was waiting for me in my office when i returned to work today after taking a few weeks off for vacation. Not the best pic (bad nighttime lightning), but very cool watch! I really like it. The stainless crown feels a bit rough to when compared to the standard crown. Has anyone else experienced this?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)

*Re: WRUW January 2018 / ЧВСН январь 2018 г.*


----------



## DJW GB (Jan 3, 2013)

*Re: WRUW January 2018 / ЧВСН январь 2018 г.*

Today....










Billy Super Duper


----------



## olavii (Dec 4, 2016)

Finally a sunny day here in finland.


----------



## Disguise (Sep 20, 2017)

*Re: WRUW January 2018 / ЧВСН январь 2018 г.*

Being a Komandirskie in my own office









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## jamesnorrisuk (Jan 11, 2013)

*Re: WRUW January 2018 / ЧВСН январь 2018 г.*

My travel buddy for today... off to see McLaren


----------



## REDSWAN13 (Aug 19, 2012)

*Re: WRUW January 2018 / ЧВСН январь 2018 г.*


----------



## jose-CostaRica (Apr 18, 2011)

*Re: WRUW January 2018 / ЧВСН январь 2018 г.*

AMFIBIA REEF









Enviado desde Costa Rica


----------



## tokareva (Feb 18, 2016)

*Re: WRUW January 2018 / ЧВСН январь 2018 г.*



jose-CostaRica said:


> AMFIBIA REEF
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great combination Jose! That's my favorite Amfibia.


----------



## jose-CostaRica (Apr 18, 2011)

*Re: WRUW January 2018 / ЧВСН январь 2018 г.*



tokareva said:


> Great combination Jose! That's my favorite Amfibia.


Thank you Comrade tokareva. I like my two Amfibias a lot.

Enviado desde Costa Rica


----------



## Accutronredux (Jan 30, 2014)

*Re: WRUW January 2018 / ЧВСН январь 2018 г.*


----------



## tokareva (Feb 18, 2016)

*Re: WRUW January 2018 / ЧВСН январь 2018 г.*

In the snow storm!


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

*Re: WRUW January 2018 / ЧВСН январь 2018 г.*

Generalskie for today. This watch keeps growing on me, but I haven't figured out the perfect strap yet.








Sent from my XT1030 using Tapatalk


----------



## shahrincamille (Nov 9, 2017)

*Re: WRUW January 2018 / ЧВСН январь 2018 г.*

A watch from Belarus today for a change - an almost pristine Luch 2209/9973536 with a beautiful shimmering green dial that becomes more intense as it radiates out from the centre, and encased in a gilded case :-!









Shahrinb-)


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)

*Re: WRUW January 2018 / ЧВСН январь 2018 г.*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: WRUW January 2018 / ЧВСН январь 2018 г.*



olavii said:


> Finally a sunny day here in finland.


 that's *VERY* cool, olavii :-!


----------



## DJW GB (Jan 3, 2013)

*Re: WRUW January 2018 / ЧВСН январь 2018 г.*

Today...










Billy Super Duper


----------



## elsoldemayo (Jan 21, 2015)

*Re: WRUW January 2018 / ЧВСН январь 2018 г.*

Shiny red Vostok.


----------



## 24h (Nov 11, 2017)

*Re: WRUW January 2018 / ЧВСН январь 2018 г.*



olavii said:


> Finally a sunny day here in finland.


What strap is that on?


----------



## junkman (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: WRUW January 2018 / ЧВСН январь 2018 г.*


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)

*Re: WRUW January 2018 / ЧВСН январь 2018 г.*


----------



## olavii (Dec 4, 2016)

24h said:


> olavii said:
> 
> 
> > Finally a sunny day here in finland.
> ...


Homemade.


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

*Re: WRUW January 2018 / ЧВСН январь 2018 г.*


----------



## Dave_Hedgehog (Feb 3, 2016)

*Re: WRUW January 2018 / ЧВСН январь 2018 г.*

Two weeks and counting for the Avtomat...


----------



## Proliant (Nov 22, 2017)

*Re: WRUW January 2018 / ЧВСН январь 2018 г.*

Got in some straps that I've been waiting for since before XMas .... I think this combo works on an Amphibia.


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)

*Re: WRUW January 2018 / ЧВСН январь 2018 г.*


----------



## thewatchadude (Jun 19, 2017)

*Re: WRUW January 2018 / ЧВСН январь 2018 г.*


----------



## Danilao (Oct 18, 2014)

*Re: WRUW January 2018 / ЧВСН январь 2018 г.*

A gloomy Reef


----------



## elsoldemayo (Jan 21, 2015)

*Re: WRUW January 2018 / ЧВСН январь 2018 г.*

Orange Vostok.


----------



## REDSWAN13 (Aug 19, 2012)

*Re: WRUW January 2018 / ЧВСН январь 2018 г.*

50th anniversary Gagarin Sturmanskie.


----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

*Re: WRUW January 2018 / ЧВСН январь 2018 г.*

океан


----------



## noodlenoggin (Jan 24, 2011)

*Re: WRUW January 2018 / ЧВСН январь 2018 г.*

First day with my new Komandirskie!


----------



## Proliant (Nov 22, 2017)

*Re: WRUW January 2018 / ЧВСН январь 2018 г.*

I have that exact same one .... its one of the few where I changed nothing because it just plain looks and feels "right".



noodlenoggin said:


> First day with my new Komandirskie!


----------



## centurionavre (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: WRUW January 2018 / ЧВСН январь 2018 г.*

Hi,

My first Amphibia, just received two days ago. Loving the OEM bracelet, yes I successfully sized it and it is one of the most comfortable bracelets of any watch I have. I even love the rattle.

A second Amphibia is now on-the-way!

Cheers!









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## DJW GB (Jan 3, 2013)

*Re: WRUW January 2018 / ЧВСН январь 2018 г.*

Today...










Billy Super Duper


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

*Re: WRUW January 2018 / ЧВСН январь 2018 г.*

Morning comrades!
Thought I'd pop back and see how you're looking after the place ;-)









1979 Strela on a 1970 Smiths strap - trying a new look today

Have a great weekend!


----------



## Andrei Mihaila (Feb 24, 2016)

*Re: WRUW January 2018 / ЧВСН январь 2018 г.*

Today,


----------



## GUTuna (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: WRUW January 2018 / ЧВСН январь 2018 г.*


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)

*Re: WRUW January 2018 / ЧВСН январь 2018 г.*


----------



## REDSWAN13 (Aug 19, 2012)

*Re: WRUW January 2018 / ЧВСН январь 2018 г.*

Just in today, Classica 2409A with slate grey dial.


----------



## Proliant (Nov 22, 2017)

*Re: WRUW January 2018 / ЧВСН январь 2018 г.*

On a new strap ..... comfortable and looking good.


----------



## REDSWAN13 (Aug 19, 2012)

*Re: WRUW January 2018 / ЧВСН январь 2018 г.*

View attachment 12822845
[/QUOTE]

Is that a Fluco strap mate?


----------



## DJW GB (Jan 3, 2013)

*Re: WRUW January 2018 / ЧВСН январь 2018 г.*

Today...










Billy Super Duper


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)

*Re: WRUW January 2018 / ЧВСН январь 2018 г.*


----------



## elsoldemayo (Jan 21, 2015)

*Re: WRUW January 2018 / ЧВСН январь 2018 г.*

My first ever 3133 is back on the wrist today.


----------



## 103ssv (Jan 11, 2011)

*Re: WRUW January 2018 / ЧВСН январь 2018 г.*


----------



## REDSWAN13 (Aug 19, 2012)

*Re: WRUW January 2018 / ЧВСН январь 2018 г.*

Still wearing the Classica.


----------



## Proliant (Nov 22, 2017)

*Re: WRUW January 2018 / ЧВСН январь 2018 г.*

I'll have to take a look ..... I got a few of them from cheapestnatostraps.com ...... They seem to be of pretty good quality and materials.



REDSWAN13 said:


> View attachment 12822845


Is that a Fluco strap mate?[/QUOTE]


----------



## Dimy (Nov 16, 2014)

*Re: WRUW January 2018 / ЧВСН январь 2018 г.*

A few days ago in a much better place


----------



## Proliant (Nov 22, 2017)

*Re: WRUW January 2018 / ЧВСН январь 2018 г.*

On a cold and blustery day here in Colorado .... a white face fits.


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

*Re: WRUW January 2018 / ЧВСН январь 2018 г.*

Every Sunday gets the Patriots colored Neptune. Hopefully it makes it to one more Sunday!









Sent from my XT1030 using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: WRUW January 2018 / ЧВСН январь 2018 г.*



REDSWAN13 said:


> Still wearing the Classica.
> 
> View attachment 12825443
> 
> ...


 that's absolutely gorgeous


----------



## medved001 (Jun 7, 2016)

*Re: WRUW January 2018 / ЧВСН январь 2018 г.*


----------



## DJW GB (Jan 3, 2013)

*Re: WRUW January 2018 / ЧВСН январь 2018 г.*

Today....










Billy Super Duper


----------



## wicklowman (Apr 13, 2017)

Not sure if I can post pictures yet, I'm wearing an 80's raketa today. First vintage piece


----------



## Disguise (Sep 20, 2017)

*Re: WRUW January 2018 / ЧВСН январь 2018 г.*

New workweek with the only Russian in my collection (for now, Poljot 3133 is out for delivery today!)









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## amstel78 (Dec 17, 2017)

*Re: WRUW January 2018 / ЧВСН январь 2018 г.*

Wearing today my circa 2002 Orca-backed Komandirskie, this time rocking a new black bezel with luminous markings.









Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## Proliant (Nov 22, 2017)

*Re: WRUW January 2018 / ЧВСН январь 2018 г.*

I'm not sure why so many people seem to dislike the 110's .... I think they look smart.



DJW GB said:


> Today....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Proliant (Nov 22, 2017)

*Re: WRUW January 2018 / ЧВСН январь 2018 г.*

80's Amphibia 470 today.


----------



## 24h (Nov 11, 2017)

Proliant said:


> I'm not sure why so many people seem to dislike the 110's .... I think they look smart.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think it's because the lugs are not curved so it sits oddly on your wrist. I have small wrists so I could never wear a 110 case.


----------



## Proliant (Nov 22, 2017)

*Re: WRUW January 2018 / ЧВСН январь 2018 г.*

My wrist is just over 8" .... so I guess it never bothers me. The lugs ARE odd ..... but I still think they look good.


----------



## joecool (Nov 11, 2012)

*Re: WRUW January 2018 / ЧВСН январь 2018 г.*

WUS Ratnik!....cause I like it. an if ya don't....then thats yo loss an I












can't help ya


----------



## Disguise (Sep 20, 2017)

*Re: WRUW January 2018 / ЧВСН январь 2018 г.*

Ending the day with a different Russian. Any strap suggestions? I have a dark blue suede in the mail. Thinking a coffee croc? Or a bracelet?









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## DJW GB (Jan 3, 2013)

*Re: WRUW January 2018 / ЧВСН январь 2018 г.*



24h said:


> I think it's because the mugs are not curved so it sits oddly on your wrist. I have small wrists so I could never wear a 110 case.


I see calling me a mug with fat wrists aye  .To be honest it sits very comfortable on my 7 1/2 wrist and I think the blue is a stunner.

Billy Super Duper


----------



## DJW GB (Jan 3, 2013)

*Re: WRUW January 2018 / ЧВСН январь 2018 г.*

Today...










Billy Super Duper


----------



## 24h (Nov 11, 2017)

*Re: WRUW January 2018 / ЧВСН январь 2018 г.*



DJW GB said:


> I see calling me a mug with fat wrists aye  .To be honest it sits very comfortable on my 7 1/2 wrist and I think the blue is a stunner.
> 
> Billy Super Duper


Lugs, I meant LUGS! o| 
Haha, while the 110 case looks nice, it would be very awkward on my small wrist.
The current Vostok mod that I'm working on is based of a YouTube video/post I saw here on WUS but I'm using the 120 case and waiting on some parts.

Example below (not mine).


----------



## Bucks (Mar 7, 2016)

*Re: WRUW January 2018 / ЧВСН январь 2018 г.*


----------



## elsoldemayo (Jan 21, 2015)

*Re: WRUW January 2018 / ЧВСН январь 2018 г.*

Franken Vostok


----------



## shahrincamille (Nov 9, 2017)

*Re: WRUW January 2018 / ЧВСН январь 2018 г.*

A white-dialed Perpetual Calendar for me - since yesterday;-)









I seriously need to learn Cyrillic:-s

Shahrinb-)


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

*Re: WRUW January 2018 / ЧВСН январь 2018 г.*


----------



## jamesnorrisuk (Jan 11, 2013)

*Re: WRUW January 2018 / ЧВСН январь 2018 г.*

Surprisingly two people have asked my about this today, considering it doesn't look that "Soviet"... the dome probably isn't original, but it gets attention.


----------



## Dave_Hedgehog (Feb 3, 2016)

*Re: WRUW January 2018 / ЧВСН январь 2018 г.*









Still loving my Petrodvorets Classic Avtomat.


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

*Re: WRUW January 2018 / ЧВСН январь 2018 г.*

Haven't worn this one in quite some time. The 2:00 crown can be a pain to wind so it hasn't seen as much wrist time.









Sent from my XT1030 using Tapatalk


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

*Re: WRUW January 2018 / ЧВСН январь 2018 г.*









It's all gone a bit 70s here..


----------



## DJW GB (Jan 3, 2013)

*Re: WRUW January 2018 / ЧВСН январь 2018 г.*

Today....










Billy Super Duper


----------



## Proliant (Nov 22, 2017)

*Re: WRUW January 2018 / ЧВСН январь 2018 г.*

LOVE LOVE LOVE this .... wish they weren't so hard to find. Was that an SE model or did you do the modifications?



GuessWho said:


> View attachment 12830607


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

*Re: WRUW January 2018 / ЧВСН январь 2018 г.*



Proliant said:


> LOVE LOVE LOVE this .... wish they weren't so hard to find. Was that an SE model or did you do the modifications?


It was actually a watch.ru project watch from a little while ago: https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/nvch-30-reissue-watch-ru-w-meranom-1083643.html

I believe there was also a "SE" version that was released back in March, but I can't find it on Meranom's site anymore (I believe they had silver hands and different colours for the dial) so I'm not sure if any of those are still kicking around.


----------



## Proliant (Nov 22, 2017)

*Re: WRUW January 2018 / ЧВСН январь 2018 г.*

Well .... at least I know what to start looking for now.



GuessWho said:


> It was actually a watch.ru project watch from a little while ago: https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/nvch-30-reissue-watch-ru-w-meranom-1083643.html
> 
> I believe there was also a "SE" version that was released back in March, but I can't find it on Meranom's site anymore (I believe they had silver hands and different colours for the dial) so I'm not sure if any of those are still kicking around.


----------



## REDSWAN13 (Aug 19, 2012)

*Re: WRUW January 2018 / ЧВСН январь 2018 г.*

Still wearing this.


----------



## 24h (Nov 11, 2017)

REDSWAN13 said:


> Still wearing this.
> 
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=12834313&stc=1&d=1516817400"]
> 
> ...


I love that watch!
I think my next purchase after I get all the parts for my current watch is a manual wind Vostok.


----------



## REDSWAN13 (Aug 19, 2012)

*Re: WRUW January 2018 / ЧВСН январь 2018 г.*

I love that watch!
I think my next purchase after I get all the parts for my current watch is a manual wind Vostok.[/QUOTE]

Still in stock mate.


----------



## 24h (Nov 11, 2017)

*Re: WRUW January 2018 / ЧВСН январь 2018 г.*



REDSWAN13 said:


> I love that watch!
> I think my next purchase after I get all the parts for my current watch is a manual wind Vostok.


Still in stock mate.[/QUOTE]

I know, but I'm not quite ready to spend more money on watches.
Also just purchased 10 vintage Russian watches :-d


----------



## mariomart (Sep 5, 2014)

*Re: WRUW January 2018 / ЧВСН январь 2018 г.*

Poljot 2414 Sputnik  Classic Soviet beauty.


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)

*Re: WRUW January 2018 / ЧВСН январь 2018 г.*


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

*Re: WRUW January 2018 / ЧВСН январь 2018 г.*



REDSWAN13 said:


> Still wearing this.
> 
> View attachment 12834313


That's very nice!
Love the markers and that smoky dial


----------



## DJW GB (Jan 3, 2013)

*Re: WRUW January 2018 / ЧВСН январь 2018 г.*

Today...










Billy Super Duper


----------



## elsoldemayo (Jan 21, 2015)

*Re: WRUW January 2018 / ЧВСН январь 2018 г.*

Modern Slava


----------



## Lenny_Goofoff (Jan 2, 2009)

*Re: WRUW January 2018 / ЧВСН январь 2018 г.*

just serviced
View attachment IMG_20180125_142330.jpg


----------



## 103ssv (Jan 11, 2011)

*Re: WRUW January 2018 / ЧВСН январь 2018 г.*


----------



## Proliant (Nov 22, 2017)

*Re: WRUW January 2018 / ЧВСН январь 2018 г.*

Got a new suede strap in ..... Looks good on the Komandierskie 86 case.


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)

*Re: WRUW January 2018 / ЧВСН январь 2018 г.*


----------



## Disguise (Sep 20, 2017)

*Re: WRUW January 2018 / ЧВСН январь 2018 г.*

Some case polishing and a new strap really make this one shine again









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

*Re: WRUW January 2018 / ЧВСН январь 2018 г.*


----------



## S.H. (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: WRUW January 2018 / ЧВСН январь 2018 г.*

Just came in the mail, on the wrist it goes...









Looks good in pictures, much better in reality!


----------



## Danilao (Oct 18, 2014)

*Re: WRUW January 2018 / ЧВСН январь 2018 г.*

Night call


----------



## Proliant (Nov 22, 2017)

*Re: WRUW January 2018 / ЧВСН январь 2018 г.*

I've been feeling orange a lot lately ....


----------



## elsoldemayo (Jan 21, 2015)

*Re: WRUW January 2018 / ЧВСН январь 2018 г.*

Blue Sekonda


----------



## DJW GB (Jan 3, 2013)

*Re: WRUW January 2018 / ЧВСН январь 2018 г.*

Today...










Billy Super Duper


----------



## REDSWAN13 (Aug 19, 2012)

*Re: WRUW January 2018 / ЧВСН январь 2018 г.*

Raining this morning, no problem its a Vostok.


----------



## thewatchadude (Jun 19, 2017)

Orange today as well


----------



## Dimy (Nov 16, 2014)

*Re: WRUW January 2018 / ЧВСН январь 2018 г.*

Saturday, 27th.
One of the most rare, strange and wrong Russian watche I've seen.


----------



## Kirill Sergueev (Feb 9, 2015)

*Re: WRUW January 2018 / ЧВСН январь 2018 г.*

My only SE.


----------



## SennaGTS (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: WRUW January 2018 / ЧВСН январь 2018 г.*

Great day on the ocean in Tasmania.
(Lazy to change the date).


----------



## hseldon (May 24, 2015)

*Re: WRUW January 2018 / ЧВСН январь 2018 г.*








Went to see Hamilton yesterday with this one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: WRUW January 2018 / ЧВСН январь 2018 г.*


----------



## Proliant (Nov 22, 2017)

*Re: WRUW January 2018 / ЧВСН январь 2018 г.*

I like that strap ..... it matches well.



thewatchadude said:


> Orange today as well


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

*Re: WRUW January 2018 / ЧВСН январь 2018 г.*










Boctok


----------



## Dimy (Nov 16, 2014)

*Re: WRUW January 2018 / ЧВСН январь 2018 г.*

Today - brand new and unused Sturmanskie with the nice blue dial


----------



## thewatchadude (Jun 19, 2017)

@DMCBanshee, what's this watch? Very impressive, but a déjà-vu feeling?


----------



## larand (May 15, 2017)

*Re: WRUW January 2018 / ЧВСН январь 2018 г.*

Wearing one of my favorite weekend watches, the green Amphibia 150 SE on the Marine Nationale-inspired NATO.


----------



## Proliant (Nov 22, 2017)

*Re: WRUW January 2018 / ЧВСН январь 2018 г.*

Every day I pick a personal favorite ..... This one wins today.



Dimy said:


> Today - brand new and unused Sturmanskie with the nice blue dial
> View attachment 12845871


----------



## Dimy (Nov 16, 2014)

*Re: WRUW January 2018 / ЧВСН январь 2018 г.*



Proliant said:


> Every day I pick a personal favorite ..... This one wins today.


thank you. first time ever my watch is somebody's personal favorite.


----------



## wtma (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: WRUW January 2018 / ЧВСН январь 2018 г.*


----------



## elsoldemayo (Jan 21, 2015)

*Re: WRUW January 2018 / ЧВСН январь 2018 г.*

3133 to start the week.


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

*Re: WRUW January 2018 / ЧВСН январь 2018 г.*









Zim yesterday









Today, rainy city silhouetted in the 3017


----------



## thewatchadude (Jun 19, 2017)

How does it feel



To treat me like you do


----------



## DJW GB (Jan 3, 2013)

*Re: WRUW January 2018 / ЧВСН январь 2018 г.*

Today...










Billy Super Duper


----------



## medved001 (Jun 7, 2016)

*Re: WRUW January 2018 / ЧВСН январь 2018 г.*


----------



## Rimmed762 (Oct 18, 2015)

Not ???? ?????? but a Pobeda Day today.


----------



## scouser (Dec 8, 2016)

*Re: WRUW January 2018 / ЧВСН январь 2018 г.*



Proliant said:


> I've been feeling orange a lot lately ....
> View attachment 12840893


A certain 'Mr Trump' could go face to face with that one.....!


----------



## Proliant (Nov 22, 2017)

*Re: WRUW January 2018 / ЧВСН январь 2018 г.*

Just got this in from Meranom ...... Yep. Fresh out of the box.


----------



## cptwalker (Apr 19, 2017)

*Re: WRUW January 2018 / ЧВСН январь 2018 г.*

After messing around inside my Soviet "carrier" amphibian today, I wondered how it would look naked. While I bet most will disagree with me, it's a facelift in my eyes. So here's a Col. Kurtz wrist shot just for fun.

P.s. East facing carrier is best carrier 









Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## REDSWAN13 (Aug 19, 2012)

*Re: WRUW January 2018 / ЧВСН январь 2018 г.*


----------



## Proliant (Nov 22, 2017)

*Re: WRUW January 2018 / ЧВСН январь 2018 г.*

I usually like plain bezels better than the stock ones from Vostok. No bezel is good but I'd worry about dinging up the acrylic more (ie: side chips).



cptwalker said:


> After messing around inside my Soviet "carrier" amphibian today, I wondered how it would look naked. While I bet most will disagree with me, it's a facelift in my eyes. So here's a Col. Kurtz wrist shot just for fun.
> 
> P.s. East facing carrier is best carrier
> 
> ...


----------



## Proliant (Nov 22, 2017)

*Re: WRUW January 2018 / ЧВСН январь 2018 г.*

Since I am wearing mostly green and tan today for some reason ..... the Neptune 960 SE in green fit the bill. Its also one of the few Vostoks that I never even considered changing out the bracelet on (even though I did order it with the extra H-end black leather strap from Meranom - which I haven't tried yet). The SE's are almost always the ones where I can skip changing anything out.


----------



## do_checkdate (Sep 8, 2016)

*Re: WRUW January 2018 / ЧВСН январь 2018 г.*








Fresh out of the box, my first order from Meranom!


----------



## willjackson (Mar 4, 2015)

*Re: WRUW January 2018 / ЧВСН январь 2018 г.*

Raketa.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

*Re: WRUW January 2018 / ЧВСН январь 2018 г.*



do_checkdate said:


> View attachment 12852303
> 
> Fresh out of the box, my first order from Meranom!


People need to stop posting these. I am trying to cut down on my watch purchases, but every time I see one of these in green or gray, it's off to meranom I go!

It's gotten to the point where I am trying to come up with reasons NOT to purchase one or both.

Sent from my XT1030 using Tapatalk


----------



## 24h (Nov 11, 2017)

*Re: WRUW January 2018 / ЧВСН январь 2018 г.*



Dub Rubb said:


> People need to stop posting these. I am trying to cut down on my watch purchases, but every time I see one of these in green or gray, it's off to meranom I go!
> 
> It's gotten to the point where I am trying to come up with reasons NOT to purchase one or both.
> 
> Sent from my XT1030 using Tapatalk


I think my first manual wind (that I will wear) will probably be the version with the gray dial.


----------



## MrDagon007 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: WRUW January 2018 / ЧВСН январь 2018 г.*


----------



## elsoldemayo (Jan 21, 2015)

*Re: WRUW January 2018 / ЧВСН январь 2018 г.*

Last watch of the month is a red SE.


----------



## Proliant (Nov 22, 2017)

*Re: WRUW January 2018 / ЧВСН январь 2018 г.*

On the last day of January .... It's an Vostok 710SE ....


----------



## jamesnorrisuk (Jan 11, 2013)

*Re: WRUW January 2018 / ЧВСН январь 2018 г.*

Podeda back from service by Mr. Ellis - £22 + delivery. On a homemade strap I made from a free sofa leather sample (tip for Londoners: visit a big name .com retailer on Charing Cross Road!)


----------



## willjackson (Mar 4, 2015)

*Re: WRUW January 2018 / ЧВСН январь 2018 г.*

Who's tank-ful that January is over?









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## mroatman (Nov 21, 2014)

*Re: WRUW January 2018 / ЧВСН январь 2018 г.*



jamesnorrisuk said:


> On a homemade strap I made from a free sofa leather sample


Can you elaborate on the strap construction? Looks great.


----------



## jamesnorrisuk (Jan 11, 2013)

*Re: WRUW January 2018 / ЧВСН январь 2018 г.*



mroatman said:


> Can you elaborate on the strap construction? Looks great.


I'll make a tutorial and finally contribute something useful to f10!

This strap is single-layer, which I actually think compliments these tiny '50s watches nicely - the suede feels nice on the wrist and it doesn't entrench on the lugs much. I'm working on a double layer version now but its a little tricky with the leather sample sizes...


----------



## mroatman (Nov 21, 2014)

*Re: WRUW January 2018 / ЧВСН январь 2018 г.*



jamesnorrisuk said:


> This strap is single-layer, which I actually think compliments these tiny '50s watches nicely - the suede feels nice on the wrist and it doesn't entrench on the lugs much. I'm working on a double layer version now but its a little tricky with the leather sample sizes...


I agree, the single-layer is perfect. I look forward to your tutorial 👌


----------

